# just had eggs removed (am doing IVF/ICIS)



## claire1576 (Aug 17, 2010)

hi everyone, i am new on here and hoping to get a few answers, if anyone can help   

i am currently going through IVF / ICIS and had my eggs removed on thursday, they took 14 out.
but i am still sore down there. is this normal?  it's like i have been punched.
i was fine all throughout the injections, no soreness etc but when i awoke from the general anethstetic i have been sore since.

can anyone advise me on how they felt afterwards. would be very much appreciated

Claire


----------



## lulu72 (Jan 8, 2010)

hi Claire

congrats on your eggs... hope you got a good fertilization rate

Afraid it's absolutely normal to feel really tender after EC - you've taken quite a beating, the soreness does wear off - I was given painkillers to take for the couple of days after EC. If you are in a lot of pain though you should call your clinic for advice (you've paid enough money, so don't feel bad about calling!!)

Hope this helps and good luck!

lulu
xxx


----------



## claire1576 (Aug 17, 2010)

Thanks so much for your reply lulu !

i have just had the call from the clinic that 8 of the 14 eggs have fertilized!!! 

i am going back to abu dhabi tomorrow to have them put back in so i take it, this is the time to start getting nervous and keeping everything crossed.

it's times like this that i wish i was back in the UK but i must admit that my clinic in Dubai has been fantastic and have been positive all the way along. More so than the clinic i went to in the UK who just gave me if's and maybe's.

Thanks again for your reply  

claire


----------



## lulu72 (Jan 8, 2010)

Hi Claire

Fantastic news - sending you  and . In some ways the 2ww is worse that all the injections as you just don't have a clue what's going on. Glad you've got a good clinic, that makes all the difference!

Wishing you all the best, take care

lulu
xxx


----------



## bEX2010 (Aug 8, 2010)

Good luck, 14 eggs that sounds amazing. when I had my ER they manages to get 9 eggs and 7 fertilised. 3 made it to day 5 but I could only have one replaced. It didnt make it and the other 2 were not suitable for freezing so we have no more embryos left.

We have to save up and are trying the natural way again with kits etc(stressful)

Good luck  

Take care Bx


----------



## MissE (Feb 19, 2010)

Hi Claire, it is perfectly normal to have pain after EC especially when you have got quite a number of eggs. Great news on getting 8 embies. Keeping everything crossed that they grow big and strong for you. It is good that you have a clinic that you feel very confident in. Try to drink plenty of water huni, about 2L a day. That is what i had to do because i got 28 eggs and make sure you get plenty of rest to let your body settle and prepare for ET.

Wishing you loads of luck for the rest of your tx.

Emma xx


----------



## claire1576 (Aug 17, 2010)

thanx Bx and emma for you posts.

Bx - i hope you dont have to wait too much longer to be able to try again

emma - i seem to be addicted to capri sun's at the min but will start drinking lots of water from now on.

trying not to get stressed for the next stage!!

thanks for all your positive words xxx


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Hello and  to Fertility Friends

Please have a good look around the site and feel free to post in any area, and make yourself at home. Fertility Friends is such a huge support. There are many who are on their TTC journey, and others who have been fortunate to have little ones with assistance. You will soon discover that our members are very encouraging of one another and offering advice or just simple hugs. There's a vast amount of information here for everyone, so start reading, posting and getting to know others. You will make some great friends too (add them to your buddy list in your profile!), lots of members often have meet ups locally too, for chats, coffee, shopping or even nights out! You can share conversations with one another freely, simply because we all understand each other. It's hard when family and friends don't fully comprehend what this journey entails and the emotions that go with it. That's where we come in!

Here are some links which you should find really useful at the moment&#8230;&#8230;

*What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) ~ *   CLICK HERE

*Peer Support (for asking fertility and treatment related questions of your fellow FFers) ~ * CLICK HERE

*Complimentary, Holistic and Spiritual Approaches ~ *CLICK HERE 

*ICSI ~ *CLICK HERE

While undergoing treatment, you might find it useful to join other ladies having treatment at the same time. The Cycle Buddies threads are just for that. You will find a thread, usually with a funny/inspiring name for this year's buddies. Just pop along to the appropriate month and say "Hi"

*Cycle buddies ~ *CLICK HERE

*2WW, Ladies in Waiting ~ *CLICK HERE

You can also chat live in our chat room. We have a newbie day in the chat room every Wednesday where you can meet one of our mods for support, meet other new members and get technical support with navigating the site and using all the functions available here.  CLICK HERE FOR INFO ON NEWBIE CHAT 

Location board for Dubai ... http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=366.0 

Wishing you lots of luck    and 
Keep in touch
Ceri xx

PS I have also sent you a pm (private message)


----------

